# I guess this is the end for me



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

Howdy all
Well a few weeks ago I sent a email to wife telling her if she really wants a divorce than we should move ahead a start doing what we have to do. I told her I would not make her move out of the house and force her and the kids to move. I put together a net worth statement we sat down and in 20 minute we had it all figured out. No fighting no one was upset. everyone got what they wanted. We go Tues. to fill out all the paperwork and send it to the judge. It is just that easy. As long as you take out the emotional feelings and make it a business deal it will be fair. I was married 24 years, she asked for none of my pension and no spousal support. I will have the kids with me and she will not have to pay child support. She will help but not be held by the court to. We are back to being friends again.
all is good in the end
Good Luck to all


----------

